
Firefox axes add-ons, developer pushes back - alphabettsy
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2018/08/20/firefox-axes-add-ons-developer-pushes-back/
======
bmpafa
title is a little clickbait-y. Firefox didn't "axe add-ons" (ie, the add-ons
isn't going away):

> Mozilla has wiped 23 extensions from its directory of Firefox browser add-
> ons after finding what it says were inappropriate functions in the code.

------
jamesgeck0
Mozilla's complaint is that a developer's privacy policy is the only place
where it is mentioned that an add-on performs extensive data collection. The
developer's response implies that there might be legal consequences if they
disclosed it elsewhere without using proper language.

What legal issues could the developer worried be about?

